# Two of my labels



## Joanie (Aug 16, 2006)

I have entered these in Winemaker Magazine's label contest! I used Photoshop...I _love_ that program!

This is my label. I live on Fish Farm Road and there are stories that there used to be a fish hatchery here and another about a man named Fish who farmed here. I decided to combine the stories!

Here's the real one I sent.







This one I did for a friend in Loozianna. He started making wine because I was! 






*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## kutya (Aug 16, 2006)

Joan, nice labels.....


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 16, 2006)

I think your labels are GREAT!!


----------



## earl (Aug 16, 2006)

Fantastic.


earl


----------



## Waldo (Aug 16, 2006)

Great labels Joan..Good luck in the contest


----------



## Bill B (Aug 16, 2006)

Great Labels, Hope you do well in the contest
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Joanie (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you all!

Funny thing...I just looked at the Pinot Grigio label and it's not the final version! I guess I'd better go find it and post the real thing! A sad thing... I only have 4 bottles left!


----------



## sangwitch (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm impressed. I especially like the first one and I think it has a great chance of winning. Good luck!


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 16, 2006)

Joan


You have a couple of winners there!!!! Hope you win and welcome to the forum!!


Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you twice, Ramona!



I love your bloom! It's spectacular! I have a Lowes orchid that I somehow managed to get to rebloom. I have no idea what I'm doing with it, so it's especially gratifying! =)


----------



## pkcook (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome Joan


----------



## Joanie (Oct 27, 2006)

Label update! I got a phone call from WineMaker Magazine letting me know my Pinot Grigio label is a winner!! Not for any of the big prizes but I won an Italian double-handled corker! =)


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 27, 2006)

Joan, 

I said you had a couple of winners!!!!! Congratulations!!! You should be very proud. They are great labels,,,,unique!!!


Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you, Ramona. I am very happy! What was especially nice was that the phone call came after the day from hell at work! It soooo took the edge off! =)


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 27, 2006)

I had a day from hell too........but unwinding with a Gerwrutztraminer and spicy smoked sausage and pierogies.!!!!


Happy for you!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 27, 2006)

Congrats on the labels Joan.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks, Wade! =)


----------



## Waldo (Oct 28, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS JOAN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 28, 2006)

What great news Joan! Your're a winner to all of us here too.


----------



## Bert (Oct 28, 2006)

Great job Joan....CONGRATULATION


----------



## sangwitch (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations! I knew that label was a winner! It pops out at you and would be noticed on the shelf for sure.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh wow! Thanks you guys! =)


----------



## kutya (Oct 28, 2006)

Joan: We all told you those were winners. Great Job......jh


----------



## sangwitch (Nov 8, 2006)

Joan, I got the latest copy of WineMaker magazine today and flipped through right away to see if your label was in there... sure enough, page 35. You were up against some heavy competition this year as there are some awesome labels to be seen


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats, Made it into WineMaker mag. Now thats saying something. Wow.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 8, 2006)

Joan,
Way to go!!!! Congratulations..............Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks, friends! I so appreciate your kind thoughts. It's a heady experience to see something you're created in print! It's a first for me but hopefully not the last!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2006)

You should frame it and hang it over your wine making station next to your medals.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 8, 2006)

My "wine making station"? Hehe that sounds funny! It's more like my kitchen! =)


----------



## Coaster (Nov 9, 2006)

Joan said:


> My "wine making station"? Hehe that sounds funny! It's more like my kitchen! =)




My wine making station doubles as a kitchen when I'm not making wine


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 9, 2006)

Coaster said:


> Joan said:
> 
> 
> > My "wine making station"? Hehe that sounds funny! It's more like my kitchen! =)
> ...



Ditto here....I keep my wine making stuff in the kitchen, so I can keep an eye on everything.


----------



## bj4271 (Nov 10, 2006)

Congrats on the labels, Joan.


My wimemaking 'station' is the kitchen table also. Had to get the wife involved to ease the comments. She's on her first kit.


By the way Joan, who's your friend in Louisiana, that's where I operate from.


----------



## Joanie (Nov 10, 2006)

He's not too far from you. He's in Ruston. He started making wine because I was making wine. A classic case of monkey see, monkey do! =)


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 2, 2006)

Got an E-Newsletter from WINEMAKING MAGAZINE....

December 2006 http://www.winemakermag.com 
------------------------------------------------------------

Happy Holidays from everyone at WineMaker magazine! Here's a taste of what's
coming up this month at winemakermag.com.....

=&gt; Ever judge a wine by its label? We do every year when hundreds of entries
to our annual label contest flood our office. Here are the top
winners for
2006.

http://winemakermag.com/feature/644.html

=&gt; Back in the late 1600s, an old monk developed some new tricks with his
sparkling wine. Find out what his modern counterpart does to make his
namesake Champagne so special. The secrets of how the world-class Dom
Pérignon is made.

http://winemakermag.com/feature/646.html

=&gt; Trying to remember what issue that acidity article ran in? Check out our
end-of-the-year story index for all the print articles appearing in the 2006
issues of WineMaker magazine.
http://winemakermag.com/feature/649.html

=&gt; Two corking tips to help you on your way to better bottling.

http://winemakermag.com/mrwizard/653.html

=&gt; Enter your wine in North America's largest competition for hobby
winemakers. The best homemade wines from across North America and around the
world will compete for gold, silver and bronze medals in 50 categories
awarded by a panel of experienced wine judges. In 2006 we had 2,417 entries
from 43 American states and 8 Canadian provinces. Enter your wines and
compete against the continent's best home winemakers! You can gain
international recognition for your winemaking skills and get valuable
feedback on your wines from the competition's judging panel. Deadline is
March 30, 2007.

http://winemakermag.com/feature/543.html

=&gt; A winemaker's wife writes about her husband's new love
http://winemakermag.com/departments/657.html

PLUS: Discussions on
*making sparkling wine at home 
*understanding what is in your wine kit box
*adding a wax coating to your wine bottle
*key rules to better wine

In addition to December's content, you can always find our special online
directories for grapes, chemicals & ingredients, yeast, retailers, advertiser
links plus 9 years of searchable stories, projects, tips and recipes and a
downloadable sulfite calculator and wine log chart.
Be sure to stop by and visit. New content each week! 


Here is the page with the wine labels...including Joan's.

http://winemakermag.com:80/feature/644.html

Goos going Joan [Martha]..proud of you!!!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 3, 2006)

Whooohooo!!!



I made their web page! Now I'm really feeling famous! 

NW I'm worried about that "goos" tho! hehe


----------

